# I just ordered this new Ariens



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey whats up

I took advantage of my home depot card 6 month free financing

I cant wait to get this thing

I live on Long Island in NY

Last time I bought a snow blower from Ariens (can't remember what model, I sold it with my house to a nice Dr) it didn't snow for 2 seasons (well not enough to use the blower)

Any comments or words of advice on my choices?

I figure buy the accessories right away too

I was going to buy the Ariens 36 x 36 mat but HD website says discontinued

I definitely want to put some nice LED lights on this rig

Maybe some JL Audio marine speakers and amp with Bluetooth to sink to my phone? haha just kidding

Can any one suggest any good LED's for this?

Thanks so much!!



Item Description
Unit Price
Qty
Item Total
 
Heavy Duty Skid Shoes Fits 3 in. and 1 in. Slot SpacingModel # asc0310Internet/Catalog SKU 203668795
$17.49
1
$17.49 
Discounts & Coupons








 
Sno-Thro Deluxe Drift Cutters for Snow ThrowersModel # 72406900Internet/Catalog SKU 100646407
$22.95
1
$22.95 
Discounts & Coupons









 
Deluxe Professional Snow CoverModel # 726015Store SKU # 188730Internet/Catalog SKU 202222494
$39.96
1
$39.96 
policy. Void where prohibited.







 
Professional Series 28 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower (926038)Model # 926038Internet/Catalog SKU 202222483
$2,099.00
1
$2,099.00 


Free Shipping on Most Orders over $45 
(see details)


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

Also what about the tire chains?

I have a long flat paved driveway

I probably wont need them

I also have some spots where it is already breaking up, I am thinking the chains will make it worse

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Doug, welcome aboard! That' a huge machine - - you must be dealing with a very large driveway!!!!

If you want alternate/spare skid shoes, yes, people like the Armor Skids.

Chains would be required under extreme conditions, if ever. I have a steep driveway and do not use chains even though I have a brand new set sitting in the basement.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

good luck with that. ALOHA from the frozen tundra.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Nice blower. If uou got it from **** depotmor any place other than from a dealer you'd better read the owner's manual carefully and set it uo yourself. Ask some of the other big box purchasers here.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't think 926 series was available from HD? Was that a special order for the pro model?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dougnash 

Nice machine


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Doug, with a 420cc no need for physics to calculate, it will throw far, and if only Ariens would entertain buying the Clarence impeller kit company (wink wink Mary Lyn)


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Nice blower. If uou got it from **** depotmor any place other than from a dealer you'd better read the owner's manual carefully and set it uo yourself. Ask some of the other big box purchasers here.


TRUTH.

Re-adjust every component that the user manual says you can adjust, even if it appears to be adjusted correctly when looking at it. Cables, scraper plate, skids, tire pressure, and probably a good idea to loosen a few bolts and re-align the blower to save headaches when you start adjusting the scraper and skids. I would also recommend removing the plastic belt cover and carefully inspecting the belts and pulley alignments. Despite the machine appearing to work properly, my blower had a pulley that was misaligned and eventually starting tearing up one of the belts. Also, check to see that the machine tracks straight when in drive.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

DOUGNASH said:


> Also what about the tire chains?
> 
> I have a long flat paved driveway
> 
> ...


Those pro size snow hog tires have great grip, should be fine for a flat driveway, I never use chains.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd take a look at this Meltbuddy for your Ariens 



 
Also -- I highly recommend using a soft top cab. Like this


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

uberT said:


> Doug, welcome aboard! That' a huge machine - - you must be dealing with a very large driveway!!!!QUOTE]
> 
> Its not really that big
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

There is also a cottage in the back of my property.

I need to make sure the walkway in cleared too


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> I didn't think 926 series was available from HD? Was that a special order for the pro model?


 Its on the HD website.

Ariens Professional Series 28 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower (926038)-926038 - The Home Depot

Its says its an "online product only"


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

TheHolyCannoli said:


> TRUTH.
> 
> Re-adjust every component that the user manual says you can adjust, even if it appears to be adjusted correctly when looking at it. Cables, scraper plate, skids, tire pressure, and probably a good idea to loosen a few bolts and re-align the blower to save headaches when you start adjusting the scraper and skids. I would also recommend removing the plastic belt cover and carefully inspecting the belts and pulley alignments. Despite the machine appearing to work properly, my blower had a pulley that was misaligned and eventually starting tearing up one of the belts. Also, check to see that the machine tracks straight when in drive.


 good to know

Thank you!


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Those pro size snow hog tires have great grip, should be fine for a flat driveway, I never use chains.


 great

Thank you


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Doug, that snoblower will never, ever need chains as long as you use it properly and let it do the work. If you're spinning your wheels it's only because you're trying to make the machine move faster than it can move the snow.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

That is one serious machine you purchased, I have the much older pro 28 with the 318 Tec engine and even that is plenty for 95% of snowfalls. It really likes to have at least 6 inches of accumulation. That machine you bought will throw EOD piles clear across the street.


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

I just got a call from the local Ariens dealer in East Meadow

They just got my blower in and they are putting it together.

They will be delivering it tomorrow and will go thru the blower showing me how to operate, start up, etc

I told them I want to start a relationship and have them do the service and handle any issues.

They said no problem they are here to help.

They seem very accommodating.

I will let you know how it goes and will post some pictures


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

HillnGullyRider said:


> That machine you bought will throw EOD piles clear across the street.


 
...or on the neighbors' roofs


----------

